# What Zuki does ?



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

He asked the Big Dogs about the things that matter "Oscillation", then he used this info to design his amplifiers  

excerpt}
werewolf 
Senior Member


Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: Austin, TX
Posts: 559 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any feedback circuit has the potential to oscillate. It's caused by the phase shifts of the capacitors & inductors in the feedback loop (either intentional or parasitic) ... which, in combination, can introduce a phase shift approaching & exceeding 180 degrees (in an otherwise negative feedback loop). If, at some frequency, the phase shift actually hits 180 degrees while the total loopgain is unity or greater, the negative feedback becomes positive, causing reinforced feedback, escalating without bound (till you hit a supply limit) at that frequency ... this is oscillation.

Any amplifier must be designed with a loopgain that decreases with frequency in order to keep the amp stable. There are two measures for how stable any amplifier is, or it's "stability margin":

Phase Margin : How far the total loop phase shift is from 180 degrees WHEN the gain drops below unity.

Gain Margin : How far below unity the loopgain is WHEN the phase crosses 180 degrees.

The load of an amplifier can degrade phase & gain margin. Too much capacitance on the ouput, for example, can contribute phase shift around the loop, degrading Phase Margin. There are many solutions, including (of course) decreasing the capactive load, or adding small amounts of series resistance to isolate the capacitance. The load resistance can also degrade stability. A small load resistance driven to high voltages will draw more current from the output stage, potentially increasing loopgain and thereby degrading Gain Margin.

Big topic









[ August 18, 2004, 01:15 AM: Message edited by: werewolf ] 

excerpt}

Brian Knauss 
Senior Member


Join Date: Dec 2001
Location: Rockville, MD
Posts: 5,453 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oooo, controls! Haven't had to deal with PM and GM is a while!

That was the unsimple answer... the simple answer is "your amp is coming close to instability. The general way to 'fix it' is to turn the gain down. Its caused by the user being an idiot or the designer not making the amp stable for the entire bandwidth of the gain".
__________________
EE for Polk Audio/DEI/I'm 

excerpt}

Who's on first? 
Senior Member




Join Date: Sep 2002
Location: Sioux Falls, SD
Posts: 900 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it can be summed up in the way an amp is loaded. And any car audio amp that is so poorly designed that it oscillates with conventional loading (speakers) is one that I do not want. Yes there are definitely things inside the amp that can determine how easily an amp will go into oscillation but they are beyond the average car audio enthusiasts grasp. The average car audio guy is stuck with what is inside the box.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

What does all this mean?  Don't redline your hoopty and you'll be happy?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> What does all this mean?  Don't redline your hoopty and you'll be happy?


I didn't mean to confuse you :blush: 

He needed to know limiting factors in order to design the best amps he could.

Zuki, has always been about the Quality of the sound  

His CDs were being circulated along time ago, his love of music has been so prevalent in everything he has done that there was no "Hesitation", in buying anything he put his stamp on  .

As seen in posts, when these amps are being pushed hard, they still give that extra little bit[for like a dynamic peak ]and stay composed doing it  !


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> I didn't mean to confuse you :blush:
> 
> He needed to know limiting factors in order to design the best amps he could.
> 
> ...



This is one of the things I feel you pay a premium for in amps.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

This should be part of a "What I Do" page on Zuki's Web site. I think you are hurting him with this stuff.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> This should be part of a "What I Do" page on Zuki's Web site. I think you are hurting him with this stuff.


I noted this concern of yours, could you please explain a little clearer for me.

Would you say the pictures on page three of this thread, hurt Pete ?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25354&page=3

Do you feel this hurt's Zuki also ?

#5 
a$$hole 
DIYMA Loyalist




Join Date: Jun 2007
Location: Mount Pleasant, Michigan
Posts: 3,416 


iTrader: (3)
Re: Tunning CD's 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zuki CDs , demo disc from various companies, KR2/XRCD24 format [ http://www.elusivedisc.com/products.asp?dept=859 ].


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone else concur with Don[rudeboy]?

He feels that the research I have done and posted, is a bad way to explain why Zuki has always appealed to me.

He thinks accomplishments are better left unsaid.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Lay of Zuki...his Cd's rock and he delivers when he says he will.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

kevin,
i'm sure patrick would contact you if he didn't like what you were saying about his product.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Rudeboy, to me you are a posting advertisement for "Elemental Designs", I am sure you do other things too, though  

Some won't give them the time of day, you on the other hand love to talk about ED, less I missed something


----------



## dbest2918 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looked into the Zuki Eleets quite a bit when planning my new system. I'm not saying that I agree with the marketing. It does make it difficult in system planning. However as far as amplifiers are concerned, transparent reproduction of the original signal is the Holy Grail. Nothing added and nothing taken away. Be it home audio or car audio makes. Ideally you could take a pair of Mark Levinson or Theta Digital mono blocks driving Martin Logan electrostatics or Magnepan panels, out of the food chain, insert your car audio amplifier and have absolutely no degradation in sound reproduction. When a product is designed and manufactured using this methodology and people who have used it can appreciate the sonic characteristics as being "similar", that is what I personally am looking for in an amplifier. Whether it is home or car audio is moot.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not attacking Zuki and I'm not attacking $*******. I don't think that the pictures and explanation of Pete's progress hurts him at all - it is informative and very well done.

The research you did is quite interesting, obviously took some time and thought and is very useful, pulled into one place as it is. Where you lose me is when you say: "Here are the issues in amp design, *and Zuki takes them all in to account when designing amps*" Obviously paraphrased, but to be more like the Pete sequence, you would have needed to document the issue and then document Zuki's approach to it. Not really what you did at all. I get that you love his work and have never questioned that at all. I'm only saying that you created a very informative post and then turned it into an unsupported Zuki rave. By hurting Zuki, I was only referring to that jump in logic that runs the risk of making Zuki products seem like products for true believers only.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

nothing wrong with loving something, in my view anyway. most people will buy things they really like or keep things they really like.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

jj_diamond said:


> kevin,
> i'm sure patrick would contact you if he didn't like what you were saying about his product.


I'm sure that's true. All I was trying to say is that I'm sure a$$hole is trying to help Zuki sell product. I just don't think he is helping.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Rudeboy, to me you are a posting advertisement for "Elemental Designs", I am sure you do other things too, though
> 
> Some won't give them the time of day, you on the other hand love to talk about ED, less I missed something


That might be the problem right there.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank You ! Rudeboy !! for explaining that  

me is when you say: "Here are the issues in amp design, and Zuki takes them all in to account when designing amps" .

What he has accomplished is....[ummm, f__k it ! ] 

The only thing that I have seen that is more impressive than his CDs are his amps.!

The line driver from another company looks very impressive to some subjectvely, also  

excerpt}

taken from various threads:[ NOT IN CONTEXT, {cut up and pasted together}!! ]


After a few seconds I quickly realized this is not just your average line Driver .. We have all had those before.This was more of a conditioner (mentioned earlier), even a restorative device if you will.
My music was now completely, utterly unpolluted with issues I experienced earlier. Organic, yet charismatic. A pleasant dynamic of natural sound, but paired with zest.

I may also add that stage height seemed to fare the same within an inch or two. Depth became increasingly noticeable and width expanded substantially.
from a mild line driver addition.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Rudeboy, quick question ?


IS THIS DRIVEL ?

taken from various threads:[ NOT IN CONTEXT, {cut up and pasted together}!! ]


After a few seconds I quickly realized this is not just your average line Driver .. We have all had those before.This was more of a conditioner (mentioned earlier), even a restorative device if you will.
My music was now completely, utterly unpolluted with issues I experienced earlier. Organic, yet charismatic. A pleasant dynamic of natural sound, but paired with zest.

I may also add that stage height seemed to fare the same within an inch or two. Depth became increasingly noticeable and width expanded substantially.
from a mild line driver addition.

Or has this been deemed acceptable to you because it is actually informative about principles of electronics?

These guys are putting money in their pockets by giving this unbiased review


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Rudeboy is this helpful ?

excerpt}



Company:

Zuki Audio appears to be a small company. My first contact was for a size request (2.75" x 10 x 17) which was answered in an hour. The subsequent contact was for music tastes and system layout. Most mesages were answered in 30 minutes. I was sent numerous test disks containing my favorite genres. I havn't been able to listen to every track (15+ CDs total) but what i have made it through i generally like. Order to delivery was one week in my case.

Closing:

It was recomended to me to run my entire front stage off the Zuki amp. I didn't do that for my initail installation because my wires were already run and i didn't feel like pulling up all of my wires. I will reconfigure in a month or two, but i am afraid i will like what i heard and my Zed amp will no longer have a place in my setup. I am pleased with the amplifier. It does what it should when it should.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

> He asked the Big Dogs about the things that matter "Oscillation", then he used this info to design his amplifiers.


Someone is pulling someones leg  

None of this makes sense to me. This implies many bad things  

1. If someone was asking someone about amplifier oscillation, then they
are just learning amplifier design 101.

If can wiki this topic in a second using the internet, why would someone
need to ask the 'big dogs' ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_feedback_amplifier

2. If you have to ask the question 'if oscillating amplifiers matter', then you
have no concept of what an amplifier is.

3. If you aren't an amplifier designer but will farm out the design to an
amplifier designer, of course the amplifier design knows about the oscillation
issue.

4. Capactive loads ie, electrostatic loudspeakers are the ones that may
cause the average amplifier to have issues.

Marketing babble on this issue.
http://www.sanderssoundsystems.com/ESL Amp White Paper.htm

Innersound's marketing strategy is to overkill the output stage design to drive
very low impedance loads that drive ESL's well. 
http://www.innersound.net/esl300over.html

Look at the amp guts of this amp.
http://www.innersound.net/esl300specs.html

It really didn't take that much more to make a competent amplifier to drive
an ESL.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Well it wasn't yesterday, thylantyr  ,

August 18, 2004

and you're right on the money about his amps driving the speakers that are considered 'Tough' loads !

excerpt}
Between the punishment electrostats can dish out, along with the revealing ability of horns, these amps have continued to shine. These amps are able to have power on tap, and handle large impedance swings without turning into a giant ashtray.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> Well it wasn't yesterday, thylantyr  ,
> 
> August 18, 2004


What does the year 2004 imply  



> and you're right on the money about his amps driving the speakers that are considered 'Tough' loads !


ESL are 'tough loads'. How many ESL speakers like these fit in the car  

http://cgim.audiogon.com/i/vs/s/f/1146577266.jpg

http://www.braveknight.com/dave/images/ESL1.jpg

http://www.cesweb.org/shared_files/innovations/innovations_2004/6351/mainphoto6351.jpg

http://user.tninet.se/~vhw129w/mt_audio_design/images/Penketh_stacked_esl63.JPG

http://www.eraudio.com.au/DIY_Speaker_Kits/ESL_IIIb-1_001.jpg

Tiny ESL's won't be a problem.



> excerpt}
> Between the punishment electrostats can dish out, along with the revealing ability of horns, these amps have continued to shine. These amps are able to have power on tap, and handle large impedance swings without turning into a giant ashtray.



Conventional drivers including horns being difficult loads is a thing of the
far far away past. You probably have to go into the age where semiconductors didn't exist yet. 
Even tube amps can drive difficult loads if the design is proper.

Here's an example. I'm use QSC PLX3402 amplifiers for my home speaker,
all active. This amp is rated for 2 ohm/ch or 4 ohms bridged, no less.

Because the sound system is active and there is multiple amplifiers doing
band pass operation, I can succesfully drop the impedance lower than
4 ohms bridged. I run my tweeter array at 0.8 ohm bridged and the midranges
at 2 ohms bridged, but I wouldn't drive woofers with less than 4 ohm bridged
because the demands will be higher.

From 4 ohms to 0.8 ohms for a design that doesn't have many output stage
redundent transistors is pretty good. I believe it has 8 outputs per channel.
It works well because we are not playing test tones through the sound system, just playing music.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Skip it  

drive difficult loads if the design is proper.[ that says it all ]


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

I found the link you referenced.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29747&page=8

Post #72
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29747&page=8



> Grampi,
> have you heard any of the amps listed here by Backwoods ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Ignoring the audiophile review, he implies that he uses car audio amplifiers
to drive his Martin Logan electrostatic speakers. This isn't a bad idea
at all. Rememeber, the common home audio amplifier is designed to drive
8 ohm nominal speakers and stable into 4 ohms. Getting a good home
amplifier to be 2 ohm stable or 1 ohm stable per channel will cost extra.

Car amplifiers today [not subamps] are designed for 4 ohms nominal, 2 ohms
stable, some are 1 ohm to 1/2 ohm stable if you pay extra. It's easy
to see why the *common* car audio amplifier can drive ESL's, because
they are designed for lower impedance loads.

But, does he really use car audio amps for the home install or just evaluation
of car audio amps?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

thylantyr said:


> I found the link you referenced.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29747&page=8
> 
> ...


It was only a test  

Yes, at $405.00 these amplifiers are a steal !


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

why is this thread needed?

shouldn't it be in off topic? 

where boddits???


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Is something wrong with my browser or does almost every single one of a$$hole's posts that start threads contain the characters: excerpt}


What is this?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

spag_bace said:


> why is this thread needed?
> 
> shouldn't it be in off topic?
> 
> where boddits???


is this not related to audio?


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

jj_diamond said:


> is this not related to audio?


yeah, it probably belong to this section. I just don't feel there's a need for this thread.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

what he does is quote me a price, so I can wiegh the pro's and con's and maybe get Zukified.


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

> Yes, at $405.00 these amplifiers are a steal !


The way I analyze this is to take the published specs and calculate
a dollar per watt ratio. I frown on any published specs from any manufacturer
because it really doesn't tell you what is going on with any amplifier. Tested
data is much more accurate.

For instance. Lets say you found an amplifier that is 1000 watts rated, $400.
That is 40 cents per watt. 

Someone 'worse case' tested the amp at 1200w , 33 cents per watt. 
But what if the amp only tested at 500w ? Is the 1000w rated amplifier bad?
Nope!.. Recalculate the new cost, 80 cents per watt. Now determine how
this compares to other amplifiers that have been tested at 500w and compare
the pricing. Is 80 cents per watt a good deal? You decide.

The Zuki 4 channel amp looks like it could be a much higher powered amplifer
than advertised based on user testimonials. Because any low powered amplifier can easily be over driven into clipping especially in a car environment with road noise, etc. Their rating is far off from reality.

This raises two questions. Do you hate manufacturers who overrate their
amplifiers? Sure, everyone hates it. Do you hate manufacturers who underrate
their amplifiers? Not at all, you love it.

But now do you hate manufacturers who grossly underrate their amplifiers? 
I do because it affects my system design. I need a closer ballpark power rating into order to 'scheme up' a game plan. By grossly underrating the
product, they are losing potential customers. 

Once you have your spreadsheet of 'dollar per watt' for various amplifier
candidates that you are interested in, you can now add other things to your
list, perhaps make a score card of features and rank it. It's hard to rank
reliablity so we won't go there. This helps you narrow the list down and
you only have a few choices that interest you.


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmmm, anyone in SoCal want to b3nch one. You bring the amp, I have the b3nch...


----------



## dbest2918 (Dec 28, 2007)

CaseyWalsh said:


> Hmmm, anyone in SoCal want to b3nch one. You bring the amp, I have the b3nch...


From your picture you look a little young to be playing with electrical equipment.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dbest2918 said:


> From your picture you look a little young to be playing with electrical equipment.


Nah, them Zuki's only put out like 5 watts so I think Jr will be ok.  

Tell you what tough, when I come out with my wattifier I'm totally sending one to a$$hole. That dude gets the propaganda machine charged up fo realz!


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's a pic from last time I played with electricity...
http://picasaweb.google.com/CaseyWalsh/Family/photo#5013446143250362402


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

lostdaytomorrow said:


> Is something wrong with my browser or does almost every single one of a$$hole's posts that start threads contain the characters: excerpt}
> 
> 
> What is this?


You see if you can define this one for us { search} 




n.
A passage or segment taken from a longer work, such as a literary or musical composition, a document, or a film.

tr.v., -cerpt·ed, -cerpt·ing, -cerpts. (ĭk-sûrpt')
To select or use (a passage or segment from a longer work).
To select or use material from (a longer work).
[From Middle English, excerpted, from Latin excerptus, past participle of excerpere, to pick out : ex-, ex- + carpere, to pluck.]


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

CaseyWalsh said:


> Here's a pic from last time I played with electricity...
> http://picasaweb.google.com/CaseyWalsh/Family/photo#5013446143250362402


Ahhh the "first shiner" pic...... we all have one.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

CaseyWalsh said:


> Here's a pic from last time I played with electricity...
> http://picasaweb.google.com/CaseyWalsh/Family/photo#5013446143250362402


and here I thought this was the last time...

http://picasaweb.google.com/CaseyWalsh/Family/photo#5018247370117448002


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

chad said:


> Ahhh the "first shiner" pic...... we all have one.


still waiting for mine...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

haibane said:


> still waiting for mine...


You never got a shiner when you were a kid? Jeez man, you weren't one of those kids that you parent's sent you out in a suit of armor were you?  

Chad


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Nah, them Zuki's only put out like 5 watts so I think Jr will be ok.
> 
> Tell you what tough, when I come out with my wattifier I'm totally sending one to a$$hole. That dude gets the propaganda machine charged up fo realz!


I repectfully bow to this "fairy dust" selling tactic

taken from various threads:[ NOT IN CONTEXT, {cut up and pasted together}!! ]


After a few seconds I quickly realized this is not just your average line Driver .. We have all had those before.This was more of a conditioner (mentioned earlier), even a restorative device if you will.
My music was now completely, utterly unpolluted with issues I experienced earlier. Organic, yet charismatic. A pleasant dynamic of natural sound, but paired with zest.

I may also add that stage height seemed to fare the same within an inch or two. Depth became increasingly noticeable and width expanded substantially.
from a mild line driver addition.

I thought they upped the pre-out voltage~who knew


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> I repectfully bow to this "fairy dust" selling tactic
> 
> taken from various threads:[ NOT IN CONTEXT, {cut up and pasted together}!! ]
> 
> ...


You really need stop doing that, man. It's beyond bizarre at this point. Seriously, it makes no sense at all. Do you understand?


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

What was the problem you experienced before?


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

chad said:


> You never got a shiner when you were a kid? Jeez man, you weren't one of those kids that you parent's sent you out in a suit of armor were you?
> 
> Chad


never pissed anyone off


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> You really need stop doing that, man. It's beyond bizarre at this point. Seriously, it makes no sense at all. Do you understand?


It makes dollars and cents if your selling SLD6's


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> You really need stop doing that, man. It's beyond bizarre at this point. Seriously, it makes no sense at all. Do you understand?


It makes dollars and cents if your selling SSLD6's


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> It makes dollars and cents if your selling SLD6's


Who's your?

How much are you paying Bobditts for your unaffected OT run on this forum? 

How about a cat pic while _you're_ at it?  

Just once....just one time...I'd love to see Zuki himself respond to this crap.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

haibane said:


> never pissed anyone off


My first one was at age 2, and I swear I did not piss off that coffee table. Baseballs, gooseneck trailers, trees, bicycles..... I was an active child, with a speed addiction.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Who's your?
> 
> How much are you paying Bobditts for your unaffected OT run on this forum?
> 
> ...


Foxpro5/BSquad,

You have dogged me for saying what i said [ true? ].

Now dog the people who are selling their stuff with mystical properties !


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

chad said:


> My first one was at age 2, and I swear I did not piss off that coffee table. Baseballs, gooseneck trailers, trees, bicycles..... I was an active child, with a speed addiction.


you know what... come to think of it at around that age I think I walked off a table. I mostly ended up with stitches though. 7 sets in the face.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


> Who's your?
> 
> How much are you paying Bobditts for your unaffected OT run on this forum?
> 
> ...


You got something against zuki or just this guy?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is a PG line driver for $36.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PHOE...006QQitemZ160207903176QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

haibane said:


> you know what... come to think of it at around that age I think I walked off a table. I mostly ended up with stitches though. 7 sets in the face.


nice


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Here is a PG line driver for $36.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PHOE...006QQitemZ160207903176QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


Uncle!

I'm lost.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> Uncle!
> 
> I'm lost.


Chad that is just a line driver.

The SSLD6 is $299.00 Line Driver


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

haibane said:


> You got something against zuki or just this guy?


Absolutely nothing against Zuki and would love nothing more then to see him sell the hell out of his amps. Controversy aside, they look solid as hell. 

This a$$hole fella thinks he's helping Zuki, but in my eyes....and others as well...he's only hurting. Part of the problem is the deranged nature of his posts. It's truly bewildering to me how he puts them together. I try to understand, but I just cannot. So I just see it as Zuki fan club marketing from a$$hole. 

Again, I'd love to see what Zuki says about all this. Maybe I missed it, but I don't think I've ever seen him post in his own regard.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Chad that is just a line driver.
> 
> The SSLD6 is $299.00 Line Driver


Speechless.....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Chad that is just a line driver.
> 
> The SSLD6 is $299.00 Line Driver


sat haf ta doo wit wut Zuki duz?


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

He seems a really calm guy and probably avoids these threads. I doubt he spends much time on the forums with as often as he is responding to my emails.



FoxPro5 said:


> Absolutely nothing against Zuki and would love nothing more then to see him sell the hell out of his amps. Controversy aside, they look solid as hell.
> 
> This a$$hole fella thinks he's helping Zuki, but in my eyes....and others as well...he's only hurting. Part of the problem is the deranged nature of his posts. It's truly bewildering to me how he puts them together. I try to understand, but I just cannot. So I just see it as Zuki fan club marketing from a$$hole.
> 
> Again, I'd love to see what Zuki says about all this. Maybe I missed it, but I don't think I've ever seen him post in his own regard.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Absolutely nothing against Zuki and would love nothing more then to see him sell the hell out of his amps. Controversy aside, they look solid as hell.
> 
> This a$$hole fella thinks he's helping Zuki, but in my eyes....and others as well...he's only hurting. Part of the problem is the deranged nature of his posts. It's truly bewildering to me how he puts them together. I try to understand, but I just cannot. So I just see it as Zuki fan club marketing from a$$hole.
> 
> Again, I'd love to see what Zuki says about all this. Maybe I missed it, but I don't think I've ever seen him post in his own regard.


Kevin is trying to help everyone with his posts. i don't think he's trying to push anything for anyone. there is no fan club marketing. that's just something ya'll came up with without really talking to anyone who owns a Zuki product or Patrick for that matter. i can clearly understand what kevin is trying to say most of the time. and when i don't, it makes me laugh. no harm done. Patrick doesn't post on here too often. but if you contact him directly i'm sure he'll be more than happy to answer any of your questions. i personally really enjoy speaking with both Kevin and Patrick. very intelligent and unique individuals.

haibane, you and me both.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

haibane said:


> He seems a really calm guy and probably avoids these threads. I doubt he spends much time on the forums with as often as he is responding to my emails.


LMAO...ahhhh...can you blame him???  

I've seen the guy on car audio forums forever...Carsound, ECA...you name it. He seems to know a lot about music and likes to share his passion. So it's unfortunate some a$$hole has to ruin it. I know fredridge, finbar, backwoods, Azgrower..to name a few have used his amps, but they don't post this nonsense. It's almost disrespectful in a way. I really feel sad for him, honestly.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> sat haf ta doo wit wut Zuki duz?


Nothing to do with Zuki.

I said things and got the living **** busted out of my ballz about "mystical" properties.

The line driver was purported to do mystical things in an unbiased review by people who were putting money in their pockets and no one said ****.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Nothing to do with Zuki.
> 
> I said things and got the living **** busted out of my ballz about "mystical" properties.
> 
> The line driver was purported to do mystical things in an unbiased review by people who were putting money in their pockets and no one said ****.


I'd take a few minutes to explain to you why the connections you think your are making either fall short or aren't even relevant, but I honestly think you don't care nor would even understand. 

More cat pictures, please. Seriously, it's fun....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Nothing to do with Zuki.
> 
> I said things and got the living **** busted out of my ballz about "mystical" properties.
> 
> The line driver was purported to do mystical things in an unbiased review by people who were putting money in their pockets and no one said ****.


Many line drivers do indeed do seemingly "mystical things" for example, the AC matrix (which I will probably have for sale soon) has differential inputs and if you know what you are doing you can use it as a balanced receiver (the receiver is the MOST important part in balanced audio transfer). This means, yes, folks it's just as happy in the trunk driving a short line as it is in the front driving a long line  It has a very quiet gain stage for those that have amplifiers that have a ****ty S/N ratio if the gain is wanked out. It has a subsonic filter to keep the sub from playing useless information and even lets you choose what you consider useless.

So a line driver is more than a simple mystical device when designed and implemented properly, it's usually more than a simple gain stage and yes, when used properly is WILL reduce noise and improve the overall quality of the rig. But when improperly implemented it will sound like ****, which is why in some circles it gets a bad rap


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


> I know fredridge, finbar, backwoods, Azgrower..to name a few have used his amps, but they don't post this nonsense. It's almost disrespectful in a way. _I really feel sad for him, honestly_.



No offense, me too. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29961&highlight=brain


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Chad that is just a line driver.
> 
> The SSLD6 is $299.00 Line Driver


I have nothing against you for the most part. But what is your point? The same could be said about paying $400+ for a 5wx4 amp. No one is dogging the Zuki amp, I'm certainly not because I've never tried it out. You haven't tried out the TRU line driver out, so don't make speculations, especially about mindless posts going no where except to hype the amp up.

I'm not oppose to believing that Patrick himself has something to do with it, the fact that he's not out posting in any of these threads makes me believe that he condones everything you are doing, bashing of others products, and *constantly* making new posts pertaining to Zuki amps with no point at the end.

You want to talk about expensive for a line driver? Pay $400+ on a 5w x 4 amp, you have zero room to talk. At least I know what I'm getting. Nothing against Zuki amps, I've never tried them, but at this rate and the nonsense about it, I wouldn't want to own one just in case I would be accidentally get lumped in with another group. a$$hole, friendly advise, it wouldn't hurt you to keep your mouth shut. Nonsense is nonsense at the end of the day.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> I repectfully bow to this "fairy dust" selling tactic
> 
> taken from various threads:[ NOT IN CONTEXT, {cut up and pasted together}!! ]
> 
> ...


Yes ! You caught me out there, I made it all up to just up sales. So this way when people purchase the product and realize I made it all up they will hate me.  I've been here quite some time and Never mislead anyone on anything intentionally. Your comments are not only unwelcomed, but unwarranted. Care to share some factual data to disprove my findings?


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> You see if you can define this one for us { search}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am well aware of what an excerpt is.

Why do you find it necessary to use someone else's posts/opinion all the time and not make a post of your own?\

(No assholery here, just wondering)


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Chad that is just a line driver.
> 
> The SSLD6 is $299.00 Line Driver




wrong it does what the cleansweep from Jl does..


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> wrong it does what the cleansweep from Jl does..


For real. I spoke to John Yi about the design and implementation of the SSLD6 and I was blown away! I think there are gut pictures of it in Don's review, if I'm not mistaken. It's unlike any line driver I've ever even heard of.  

Only an ******* would post repeated nonsense about it in a thread that no sense makes. Does Zuki what? Amps sonic good transistors about his good study of it nice !!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

chad said:


> Many line drivers do indeed do seemingly "mystical things" for example, the AC matrix (which I will probably have for sale soon) has differential inputs and if you know what you are doing you can use it as a balanced receiver (the receiver is the MOST important part in balanced audio transfer). This means, yes, folks it's just as happy in the trunk driving a short line as it is in the front driving a long line  It has a very quiet gain stage for those that have amplifiers that have a ****ty S/N ratio if the gain is wanked out. It has a subsonic filter to keep the sub from playing useless information and even lets you choose what you consider useless.
> 
> So a line driver is more than a simple mystical device when designed and implemented properly, it's usually more than a simple gain stage and yes, when used properly is WILL reduce noise and improve the overall quality of the rig. But when improperly implemented it will sound like ****, which is why in some circles it gets a bad rap


We keep calling this thing a 'line driver'....but it is what it is... A Solid State Preamp with Analog Device OP275's at the helm, thas happens to have a 1v; 4.5vgain ratio 

Does the chadster appriace a 'preamp' or what?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hell yeah, I accept any TOOL that gets the job done in a proper manner. I bought the AC because I needed just a smidge more gain to make me happy, it did just that... with simple 4558 op amps 

If you feel you need it then rock it, but if it works now and you think you are going to gain something magical you may be dissapointed


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

chad said:


> Hell yeah, I accept any TOOL that gets the job done in a proper manner. I bought the AC because I needed just a smidge more gain to make me happy, it did just that... with simple 4558 op amps
> 
> If you feel you need it then rock it, but if it works now and you think you are going to gain something magical you may be dissapointed


I look at it just like one would in the home, pro...i figured in your work you've played with some killer pre amps over the years.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> I look at it just like one would in the home, pro...i figured in your work you've played with some killer pre amps over the years.


Killer mic preamps.. yes, yes.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

**** I'm confused. I thought a line driver was a gain stage. Signal in, bigger signal out. Subsonic filters, and other stuff makes me think its a signal processor.

Also curious why someone would make the head unit a weaker link in the chain than a line driver. Heck, I would just buy a better head unit and bypass the line driver all together.

And someone said it does what a cleansweep does? Are they sure? Even more confused.

Juan


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

OldOneEye said:


> **** I'm confused. I thought a line driver was a gain stage. Signal in, bigger signal out. Subsonic filters, and other stuff makes me think its a signal processor.
> 
> Also curious why someone would make the head unit a weaker link in the chain than a line driver. Heck, I would just buy a better head unit and bypass the line driver all together.
> 
> ...



Technically it is only a gain stage, just like active crossover are only crossover (filters). However, some of these units come with other bells and whistles ie EQ's with internal line drivers etc.

Not sure about currently, but most HU don't put out 10, 12 or even 15 volts of preamp signal. The highest I ever recall were the Eclipse units with * volt pre-outs and 55 ohm impedances. It's very common to use a HU that has 2 volt preouts and use a "good" line driver....operative word being good.

I am not familiar with the processor in question, but from reading the post, I think they meant that it does what a Cleansweep does along with other functions. I have used neither, but I am pretty sure all the Cleansweep does is signal summing which in turn flattens out the FR coming from the OEM HU.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The line driver is in the upper right corner of this pic


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, we all know what it looks like. Im failing to see the point here ...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah weird...

You can see the SSLD6 board pics here....nothing to hide.

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=283&Itemid=1&ed=2


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Ok, we all know what it looks like. Im failing to see the point here ...


Ummm, well....that would be the fourth point of contact...the *******. 

You spin me right round baby, right round like a record baby, right round round round...


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Dillyyo said:


> Technically it is only a gain stage, just like active crossover are only crossover (filters). However, some of these units come with other bells and whistles ie EQ's with internal line drivers etc.
> 
> Not sure about currently, but most HU don't put out 10, 12 or even 15 volts of preamp signal. The highest I ever recall were the Eclipse units with * volt pre-outs and 55 ohm impedances. It's very common to use a HU that has 2 volt preouts and use a "good" line driver....operative word being good.


I wouldn't say very common.



> I am not familiar with the processor in question, but from reading the post, I think they meant that it does what a Cleansweep does along with other functions. I have used neither, but I am pretty sure all the Cleansweep does is signal summing which in turn flattens out the FR coming from the OEM HU.



Cleensweep removes the factory EQ. I'm almost positive this doesn't do that. Signal summing and flattening are pretty different things.

Juan


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I really don't see a$$hole doing anything wrong. He has the right express himself. Just because who ever doesn't agree. It doesn't mean he is wrong.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

drake78 said:


> I really don't see a$$hole doing anything wrong. He has the right express himself. Just because who ever doesn't agree. It doesn't mean he is wrong.


For the most part he's not doing anything wrong. I mean he's got a freedom to express himself, trust me the whole forum is well aware of it, this post being a prime example. However what's the point of this thread? And why countless threads about nothing except the only thing I can think of is to hype up Zuki, and stir up controversy. Take this **** to caraudio or caraudioforum. Be considerate to other members and stop posting nonsense.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

drake78 said:


> I really don't see a$$hole doing anything wrong. He has the right express himself. Just because who ever doesn't agree. It doesn't mean he is wrong.


With the exception of arguing *opinions* ? I made a post about MY thoughts and he argued them, how is that Not wrong?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

drake78 said:


> I really don't see a$$hole doing anything wrong. He has the right express himself. Just because who ever doesn't agree. It doesn't mean he is wrong.


Hey, my only point on page 1 was that if he was trying to help Zuki sell amplifiers, this wasn't going to help and would probably turn to ****. All of these pages later and here we are. None of this had to become personal.


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

[HIJACK]

Yes, yes, this all very interesting, but I want to B3NCH SOMETHING!!!

http://photonlogic.com/PicServe/IMG_4028.JPG

[/HIJACK]


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't believe this thread. Nine freakin pages about nothing. 

Anybody that tells you that the secret to their amp design is that it doesn't oscillate is a moron.

I think that this is Rudeboy's/Thylantr's point (not trying to put words in anybody's mouth).

To anyone that knows basic analog circuit design, saying the best thing about your amp is its oscillation resistance is like saying the best thing about your ferrari is the pina colada air freshner.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I think that stabilty "may" be an issue in an amplifiers design, is all I was pointing out !

quoted from first page of post from years ago...


That was the unsimple answer... the simple answer is "your amp is coming close to instability. The general way to 'fix it' is to turn the gain down. Its caused by the user being an idiot or the designer not making the amp stable for the entire bandwidth of the gain".
__________________
EE for Polk Audio/DEI/I'm 

excerpt}

Who's on first? 
Senior Member




Join Date: Sep 2002
Location: Sioux Falls, SD
Posts: 900 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it can be summed up in the way an amp is loaded. And any car audio amp that is so poorly designed that it oscillates with conventional loading (speakers) is one that I do not want. Yes there are definitely things inside the amp that can determine how easily an amp will go into oscillation but they are beyond the average car audio enthusiasts grasp. The average car audio guy is stuck with what is inside the box.
end of quote!

And has been pointed out now by the more knowledgeable people, this is in fact a trivial thing.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I was reading way too much into this, I guess :blush: 

quote

Designing Stable Systems Using Amplifiers 

Abstract:

"How do I achieve amplifier stability?" is one of the questions most frequently asked of op amp application engineers. What contributes to amplifier stability and how can you determine just how stable your circuit is?

end quote

My bad


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hic/A$$hole...

I'm just going to tell you this not to come down on you, but help you understand as a fellow forum member.

NO ONE CAN UNDERSTAND what you are saying! This is both in the content of what you post and how you present it. Please take a second and THINK before you post things. Realize the implications of your decisions. Then, post the information *CLEARLY* so that those reading can understand.

Also, as we keep telling you, you are not helping Zuki. This is due to the factors I've just listed. Please understand this.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Designing Stable Systems Using Amplifiers
> 
> Abstract:
> 
> "How do I achieve amplifier stability?" is one of the questions most frequently asked of op amp application engineers. What contributes to amplifier stability and how can you determine just how stable your circuit is?


Who??    

You cannot put a quote and not list who said it. Again, you need to reference these both for the reader and for the originator of the information. It's truly not fair to anyone the way you do it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

OK, I get it !


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried to cut and paste on the first page "so that everything was clearly explained, names , dates , times , etc..,

Thylantyr asked me later what a year was referencing "2004", it went back to the first page  

Instability in an amp, goes back to the first page  

I think I'll stick to which subwoofers threads from here on out !!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

This is from a time when "which subwoofer" was not as predominant, when i read about the guys missing "meat & potatos", I posted something that you can't understand  

quote

Yes there are definitely things inside the amp that can determine how easily an amp will go into oscillation but they are beyond the average car audio enthusiasts grasp. The average car audio guy is stuck with what is inside the box.

So, which subwoofer will cost under 150.00 dollars and fit in a .15 cu ft box


----------



## Duckman (Aug 5, 2007)

You just gotta love ZUKI threads...they achieve a life of their own.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Duckman said:


> You just gotta love ZUKI threads...they achieve a life of their own.


True dat  

This kind of stuff makes for interesting reading, intended example , ie...

excerpt}


Design
The Gladius amp uses a highly regulated and thoughtfully designed power supply. The innovative design results in low noise, reasonable efficiency and provides an unfaltering voltage supply and current to the output section. Inside the amplifier I found more evidence that it's a "thinking man's" amp. There's a high-quality, symmetrically laid-out double-sided pcb, using parts appropriate to that part of the amplifier, rather than "whatever we had a bucket of." For example, when a polystyrene cap is the best part to use, like in a crossover for example, that's what you'll find. But when a ceramic capacitor is the most appropriate type of cap to use, it's there instead. This tells me that the engineer gave a damn about the way the amp would sound and that attention to detail is part of what makes the amp unique. Sad to say, but there aren't many brands out there that take the time to care, since the end result is admittedly only a small difference. But for those of you who do care about such things, here is one amp that will make you happy.
The Gladius uses primarily surface mount parts, and high-quality low-tolerance parts for everything else. There's plenty of onboard capacitance: 8,800F for the power supply and another 8,800F for the rail voltages. With a total of six high current Mosfets in the power supply, and eight high-speed bi-polar devices as the outputs, the Gladius will readily drive a 2-ohm load per channel all day long and any frequency. It's equipped with the usual crossover controls including a complementary crossover output for the pass-through RCAs. Also included is a variable bass EQ, which can provide up to +18dB of boost at about 44Hz. I like to really get inside these things and snoop around a little. When I did I liked what I found - more original thinking and a bit of a professional audio adaptation. Of note, and because it's quite different for the 12-volt world, the input circuitry is totally isolated from ground and fully balanced using Zed Audio's "Differential Drive" circuitry. The results are a quiet preamp section and a good immunity to ground-loop-induced noise problems. The control pots are good quality and have a smooth, weighted feel to them, much like what you'd expect from a nice piece of home gear. Little details, like the power and ground connectors being not only soldered, but also connected with machine screws to the pcb, were nice touches that aren't usually found at such a low price.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Then he goes on to say this...

I don't believe that out of the box, without corrections, all amps sound the same. They don't. Yes, many good ones can sound indistinguishably similar, even if they are very different kinds of amplifiers. In fact, many years ago, I did demos to classrooms full of people who proved to themselves they couldn't tell the difference between an IC amp in a head unit from a well-known "sound Q" amp. These were simply very different amps that sounded very similar. The only "setup" in that scenario was very careful gain matching, and never driving either one into clipping. But amps simply don't all sound the same out of the box. Some are better than others and some are actually pretty awful. Yes, with careful EQ and gain corrections applied they can be tweaked to sound about the same, but they don't get that careful correction in real life.

Just how does a good amp sound? To start, it doesn't color the music. It doesn't add or subtract anything from the original signal, and it allows the recording engineer's vision of the intended sound to be fully reproduced. The frequency response is very flat and doesn't roll off prematurely on either end of the spectrum and the amp has the ability to drive the load properly without adding audible distortion or noise. There will be very little difference in the amount of gain on each channel. All these things can create audible differences.

The writer was Gary Springay.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i just wish i knew how to say WTF in the right context in this thread, but i think that i'll just say i read it, and it feels like a series of non sequiteurs and sentence (as well as thought) fragments that i think it would take Kirk, Picard, Spock and Q to even attempt to make sense of these Zuki / A$$hole threads. ...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

vactor said:


> i just wish i knew how to say WTF in the right context in this thread, but i think that i'll just say i read it, and it feels like a series of non sequiteurs and sentence (as well as thought) fragments that i think it would take Kirk, Picard, Spock and Q to even attempt to make sense of these Zuki / A$$hole threads. ...


Well said !!

I am slowly trying to recover from bouncing off a tree at [ a very high rate of speed ].


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

CaseyWalsh said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> Yes, yes, this all very interesting, but I want to B3NCH SOMETHING!!!
> 
> ...


If that's you're bench at home, do you need a 28 year old son? 


FoxPro5 said:


> Hic/A$$hole...
> 
> I'm just going to tell you this not to come down on you, but help you understand as a fellow forum member.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. It's very confusing to wade through this salad of quotes, personal opinions, innuendos, etc. Please take these as a polite suggestion to all, not just you:


Use the quote feature, even if you are quoting from another site.
If you are quoting from another site by copying and pasting, I would suggest you supply the link. Context is everything.
your notation of expert] } pr ) is meaningless to many of us and doesn't delineate where the excerpt ends and your commentary starts. Italics and indenting would be great.
delete the extra stuff
don't use . It's ok when you are making a joke, but trying to educate using "indirect" methods is tough to understand. 
We are stupid, we need things clearly pointed out to us. 
We are left guessing what you mean. And if we get it wrong, we are arguing a point you didn't make

Just suggestion. I realize I'm the n00b around here, but I'm struggling to understand what's even going on in this thread, and I should have the technical background.

*This is hard to understand:*
I think that stabilty "may" be an issue in an amplifiers design, is all I was pointing out !

quoted from first page of post from years ago...


That was the unsimple answer... the simple answer is "your amp is coming close to instability. The general way to 'fix it' is to turn the gain down. Its caused by the user being an idiot or the designer not making the amp stable for the entire bandwidth of the gain".
__________________
EE for Polk Audio/DEI/I'm 

excerpt}

Who's on first? 
Senior Member




Join Date: Sep 2002
Location: Sioux Falls, SD
Posts: 900 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it can be summed up in the way an amp is loaded. And any car audio amp that is so poorly designed that it oscillates with conventional loading (speakers) is one that I do not want. Yes there are definitely things inside the amp that can determine how easily an amp will go into oscillation but they are beyond the average car audio enthusiasts grasp. The average car audio guy is stuck with what is inside the box.
end of quote!

And has been pointed out now by the more knowledgeable people, this is in fact a trivial thing.​

*This would be immensely easier to understand:*

I think that stabilty "may" be an issue in an amplifiers design, is all I was pointing out !

quoted from first page of post from years ago...
http://www.audiogroupforum.com/csforum/showthread.php?t=504


Brian Knauss said:


> That was the unsimple answer... the simple answer is "your amp is coming close to instability. The general way to 'fix it' is to turn the gain down. Its caused by the user being an idiot or the designer not making the amp stable for the entire bandwidth of the gain".





Who's on first? said:


> I think it can be summed up in the way an amp is loaded. And any car audio amp that is so poorly designed that it oscillates with conventional loading (speakers) is one that I do not want. Yes there are definitely things inside the amp that can determine how easily an amp will go into oscillation but they are beyond the average car audio enthusiasts grasp. The average car audio guy is stuck with what is inside the box.
> end of quote!


And has been pointed out now by the more knowledgeable people, this is in fact a trivial thing.​


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank You ! LastResort


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> True dat
> 
> This kind of stuff makes for interesting reading, intended example , ie...
> 
> ...





a$$hole said:


> Then he goes on to say this...
> 
> I don't believe that out of the box, without corrections, all amps sound the same. They don't. Yes, many good ones can sound indistinguishably similar, even if they are very different kinds of amplifiers. In fact, many years ago, I did demos to classrooms full of people who proved to themselves they couldn't tell the difference between an IC amp in a head unit from a well-known "sound Q" amp. These were simply very different amps that sounded very similar. The only "setup" in that scenario was very careful gain matching, and never driving either one into clipping. But amps simply don't all sound the same out of the box. Some are better than others and some are actually pretty awful. Yes, with careful EQ and gain corrections applied they can be tweaked to sound about the same, but they don't get that careful correction in real life.
> 
> ...



So, like this ?


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

*Inside the amplifier I found more evidence that it's a "thinking man's" amp. *

///////// Modern Zed Design /////////////////////////////////
Zed Audio Gladius pic.
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Zed_Audio_Gladius/inside1.jpg


///////// Ancient School Zed Designs ///////////////////////
Zed Audio designed Hifonics Gen X
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hifonics_Goliath_X/inside1.jpg

Zed Audio designed Hifonics Series VIII
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hifonics_Hercules_VIII/inside2.jpg

Zed Audio designed Hifonics Series VII
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hifonics_Zeus_VII/inside2.jpg

Zed Audio designed Hifonics Series VI
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hifonics_Zeus_V1/inside2.jpg

Zed Audio designed Hifonics Series IV
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hifonics_Vulcan_IV/inside2.jpg

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

From Series IV to Series VI is where Zed made the big leap forward,
then when Gen X came, he ditch the class G ish design. /doh


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Hifonics_Colossus_XI/


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

This page is comedy.
http://www.elitecaraudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=139312&pagenumber=8

He says to read this article;
http://waltjung.org/PDFs/Picking_Capacitors_1.pdf
http://waltjung.org/PDFs/Picking_Capacitors_2.pdf

This article is 1980, 28 years old.


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

LastResort said:


> If that's you're bench at home, do you need a 28 year old son?
> I have to agree. It's very confusing to wade through this salad of quotes, personal opinions, innuendos, etc. Please take these as a polite suggestion to all, not just you:
> 
> 
> ...




I think the main confusing factors are coming from possible neurological troubles that are affecting A$$holes posts. Thats why they are so hard to follow as when I was first reading them, I thought he was playing a game or mentally limited. Thankfully, he cleared up his situation many posts back and then it all started to come together. Now I try to decipher the posts coming from a different angle since now I can see the diffused speech or thougth process. Lets just be thankful the person is still around to be able to contribute and share on this forum.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Dillyyo said:


> I think the main confusing factors are coming from possible neurological troubles that are affecting A$$holes posts. Thats why they are so hard to follow as when I was first reading them, I thought he was playing a game or mentally limited. Thankfully, he cleared up his situation many posts back and then it all started to come together. Now I try to decipher the posts coming from a different angle since now I can see the diffused speech or thougth process. Lets just be thankful the person is still around to be able to contribute and share on this forum.


Thank You , Dillyyo ! For understanding  

without my sister's help I would not be here to bug you guys  

Please give me some serious slack and for my part I'll try to be more precise and less "Helter Skelter"


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

CaseyWalsh said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> Yes, yes, this all very interesting, but I want to B3NCH SOMETHING!!!
> 
> ...


I didn't think it was possible Casey. Your bench is more messy than mine!!!

Ge0


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

CaseyWalsh said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> Yes, yes, this all very interesting, but I want to B3NCH SOMETHING!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, I need to score some better test gear..........


----------



## Duckman (Aug 5, 2007)

vactor said:


> i just wish i knew how to say WTF in the right context in this thread, but i think that i'll just say i read it, and it feels like a series of non sequiteurs and sentence (as well as thought) fragments that i think it would take Kirk, Picard, Spock and Q to even attempt to make sense of these Zuki / A$$hole threads. ...


That right there made my morning...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Why Soitently  as Curly would say

What The **** Did He Try To Say


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by CaseyWalsh View Post
[HIJACK]

Yes, yes, this all very interesting, but I want to B3NCH SOMETHING!!!

http://photonlogic.com/PicServe/IMG_4028.JPG

[/HIJACK]

Is that an electromagnetic pulse (top shelf) for taking over the world?


----------

